# 04 Mach 1 vs 04 GTO



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

What would you do?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

NT91 said:


> What would you do?


Spray the GTO or not race.... unless you're a very good driver.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

if it was me, i'd bet money on myself :cheers


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

So you would rather owen the 04 Mach 1 over the 04 GTO.

I have a 03 Mach as of today. Should I buy a Pulse Red 04 auto?


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

Enjoy yourself - it is a drivers race

From High Performance Pontiac last year

http://www.highperformancepontiac.com/features/0407pon_gtotest/

 GTO Mach 1 Mach 1 
60 ft. 2.24 2.21 2.15 
330 ft. 5.89 5.84 5.79 
1/8 e.t. 8.84 8.80 8.77 
1/8 mph 83.82 83.31 82.94 
1/4 e.t. 13.52 13.51 13.47 
1/4 mph 105.57 103.67 104.25


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I agree^^ it's a drivers race stock on stock! I'd put money on _my_ car any day! :cheers


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

Honestly if you have a Mach and you're wanting to get LS1 GTO, I'd stick Mach unless it was like my pos Mustang I had and spent the majority of it's time at the garage. Get a LS2.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

There are some other issues here besides the race. The Mach is a cool looking package, it screams for attention. My neighbor has a blue one and a blind guy could find it in a WalMart parking lot. It's the gunslinger of the two and everyone is coming gunning for you. If that appeals to you that is a big plus, but if you would rather slink down the road and pick your battles when you feel like it, GTO. 

Auto vs. Auto the GTO blows the Mach away. Fords 4spd auto sucks the life out of that car. 

The GTO handles a little better, but is worlds ahead of the Mach in fit, finish, ride and appointments. The GTO compares to BMW and Mercedes. As far as that goes and the Mustang compares to ..... a Cavalier???? LOL. Just kidding they did improve the interior of the Mach over the standard GT, but the GTO is still a couple steps ahead. 

GTO will get better mileage on the highway, but about the same around town. 

If I had an 03 Mach, unless it was an auto, I don't think I would spend money to trade for a GTO. The Mach would really have to be giving me troubles to make that move. 

Let us know which way you decide, and thanks for asking.


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

Slinking down the road is not what a GTO does. It anounces it's arrival pretty clearly. Says you better be good or I am going to kick your a$$. While not as "sporty" looking possibly as the Mach - it is no Cavalier either.

Best time I ever had was pulling into a Ford/Saleen dealer after coming back from ETown. Had to tool around the parking lot for a few seconds to find a spot to park. Wife says to me - look at all other people looking at the car. I am sure the dealer was not happy. Went inside to look at a Black Saleen - nice car, but not for 42K. Any event while inside more then a few customers went over to the GTO to check it out. Dealer trying to sell me the Saleen - tells me it's a screamer - I will really appreciate it - then asks how the GTO is - I told him not bad - just pulled a 13.5 @ 103 basically stock (it's an A4) -only my 2nd time driving at the track in 20 years. He didn't know the estimated 1/4 for the Saleen. Any event - we leave - could have really pulled out - but why bother - the Ford guys could see that it was a bad ass car already. (Should point out my 04 has the SAP package - a 50th birthday present from the wifey - gotta love her)

Bottonline - buy what ever floats your boat. I like both cars - prefer the GTO.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

My Mach is a white auto. I have all but bought the 04 GTO. All I have to do is sign the loan papers. My Mach has been problem free. Myby I should just walk away from the GTO...help The 04 Pulse Red GTO is $23,300 with 2k miles.


----------



## eldodroptop (Mar 26, 2005)

I had an '04 M5 Mach. The only things that I miss about the Mach is the shaker... I feel like an ADULT when I drive the GTO...


----------



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

NT91 said:


> .help The 04 Pulse Red GTO is $23,300 with 2k miles.


Man that is 350HP stock for 23,300. That is an awesome power bargain right there. I would say get the GTO if you are ready to move up to a great daily driver that can get the groceries home like no other. Hell the store is a 1/4 mile from my house, I get the groceries home in 13 seconds. :rofl: My milk stays cold as a mother :lol:

I guess the decision for me would depend on how good of a price they are giving you for your Mach. If they are giving you a smoking price for it, then I would go for it. But since you already have a performance car I would only get the GTO if the deal is awesome from all angles (car price, trade in value, and interest rate).

That said, I just bought my '05 GTO 6 speed this weekend and I am already so deeply in love with it. My poor woman, the whole ride home all I talked about was the car. She felt like I loved the car more than her.  She has some big ol titties though... so she has nothing to worry about  Hmm, in fact, I think I am going to go bury my face in them right now.... catch ya later :cheers


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

I will be able to get out from under the 03 Mach. Basicly I am trading cars. My intrest rate is 4.25% for 60 mo. payment of $452 per mo. This is a dollar more than my Mach. What do you think?


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

I pay about 425 a month for my GTO, @ 8.1% interest 66 months. I dont have the best credit.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Toolman.. have you had any problems with your GTO?


----------



## eldodroptop (Mar 26, 2005)

How many months left on the Machs note? 60 months at $452 is ALOT to spend on what is for all purposes a 2 year old car... You are going to be upside down in the GTO for a LONG time... September 2010... Think about it.

If you go for the deal just remember GAP insurance is your friend.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

36 mo are left on the Mach.


----------



## eldodroptop (Mar 26, 2005)

Your payoff on the Mach should be in the area of 14.5K right? If the miles are not too high (Say <20K) and the car is nice you should have little trouble selling it outright for about 20K. You are in a good spot with the Mach. Honestly I would drive it for another year and then sell it outright (Lots of buyers on www.mach1registry.com )j. That is unless the car is causing you trouble or is rough around the edges with high miles... In that case... DUMP IT.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

The pay off is $16,300. It has 20,155 miles. The Mach is very clean. I am not going to buy the GTO.
Thanks for all your help. I do not want to be upside down in a 2 year old GTO.
I have always been a Ford guy anyway.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

NT91 said:


> My Mach is a white auto. I have all but bought the 04 GTO. All I have to do is sign the loan papers. My Mach has been problem free. Myby I should just walk away from the GTO...help The 04 Pulse Red GTO is $23,300 with 2k miles.


Offer 21K and buy the damn thing! While a Mach is nice the Goat will blow it out of the water! :cheers


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

RevnR6 said:


> She has some big ol titties though... so she has nothing to worry about  Hmm, in fact, I think I am going to go bury my face in them right now.... catch ya later :cheers


Got any pics of your girls tig ol' bitties? Please share!! J/K! :cheers 
Congrats on the goat!


----------



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

gameover said:


> Got any pics of your girls tig ol' bitties? Please share!! J/K! :cheers
> Congrats on the goat!


Actually there are some pics of them floating around on another board somewhere(my R6 board). I may try to dig them up.. Is that against forum rules here?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

RevnR6 said:


> Actually there are some pics of them floating around on another board somewhere(my R6 board). I may try to dig them up.. Is that against forum rules here?


Hell know! And if so just pm to me, I'll give you a discount on parts! :cheers


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Hurry up with the pics already! :willy:  
:cheers


----------



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry guys, the post was so long ago that I can't find it on the other forum. They are on my other comp which is in the shop, so it will be a few days.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

RevnR6 said:


> Sorry guys, the post was so long ago that I can't find it on the other forum. They are on my other comp which is in the shop, so it will be a few days.


pics..... :shutme


----------

